# How do I know how much my guitar is worth?



## Tatijana (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all!
I have an acoustic guitar that was given to me. I couldn't tell you what year it is or even judge the condition is it. Can anyone tell me where I can get an assessment of the guitar and then sell it?

I'm located in Toronto.

Thank you for your help everyone! Much appreciated!

T


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi T ...Welcome to the forum.

If you can provide a bit more information, there will likely be members of the forum that could help.

Is there a name/brand written anywhere on it (often this is on the top/headstock of the guitar)

Are there any numbers stamped into the wood (again, often this is on the top/headstock of the guitar..usually on the back).

Are there any labels or numbers inside the guitar....especially right under the sound hole. 

Could you post some pictures of the guitar...this would likely be the best thing to do.
You will need to have a host (e.g., photobucket) to upload or make a link to your pictures.

You could have the guitar appraised at the "12th Fret" and other stores in Toronto...but it would be easier to see if you can get some help with your questions here first.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Buying. $1,000,000
Selling...$1.98...

Post some pics. The forum members love this stuff.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there...go here...

World's largest luthier directory, Acacia Instruments, Airline, Ainsworth...

Check out the guitar's name brand...and follow some of the links to help establish your guitar's value...


----------



## Tatijana (Mar 2, 2011)

*Photos of Guitar*

Thanks for the replies all!

Ok I've uploaded some pics here:
My Dad's Guitar - a set on Flickr

I have to admit I couldn't find any labels or text inside or on the back...

Any ideas?
(I admit, it's pretty kitschy... be kind.)


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

there are similar ones from the 30's and 40's...gotta narrow down the exact one...they're not usually worth much money...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Gretsch put out this recent series at about $50 each...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll take one of each


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

check this video out...they call them "cowboy".."stencil"..."serenader" guitars...

[video=youtube;pAwBxWjcukA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAwBxWjcukA[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

These are the names of cowboy guitar manufacturers/models...others were made by Silvertone...Harmony...and Regal...


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Check for a serial # inside it could be an old John Grey from the mid 50's.
British or Ohio manufacturer and sold through montgomery ward for about $20

just guessin'


----------



## Tatijana (Mar 2, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Wow - you guys have been so helpful! Really appreciate it!

Think my Dad picked it up in BC, Canada when he first moved here.
I'll look again to see if there is any serial # or manufacturing info inside.

I'll let you all know if I find out anything else.


----------

